# Decent Tom came home with me



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunting has been a little tuff. Toms are all henned up and not coming to the typical calling. This morning changed up tactics and went for the hens. Got one to start talking while she was still in the roost. Tom gobbled once while in the roost. Heard the hen come down and for the next hour and a half at no more then 150 yds. she and I talked. Finally she brought another hen a jake and a decent tom to me. 3 of the birds passed within 15 yds. of me with the tom bringing up the rear and as I tried to get the gun to my shoulder he pegged me and started to run but, he wasn't fast enough. No trophy but, a decent bird at 17 lbs. with a 8 7/8 beard and

1 1/8 spurs.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

BW, congrats on the succesfull hunt

if you aske me any ocseola is a trophy,and from what i have heard about them that is a decent sized one,body weight,beard adn spurs.

after all they are known to be the smallest of the subspecies.

wife and i have been going out for drives and looking and listening for birds.

season starts in two weeks and the birds are still in their winter flocks.

we have seen plenty of nice toms but havent heard a gobble or seen a strutter as of yet.

this loooong winter we are having is gonna make it tough hunting this year.

glad im not hunting untill may,maybe by then they will be in breeding mode.

even though we have had a long cold winter with lots of snow( over 5 feet ) the deer adn turkey dont look like they have starved this winter.

they all look good and healthy

once again congrats on the hunt and thanks for the pics,its really putting me in the mood to go chase them sneaky ground buzzards


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job nailing him BW, I bet he tastes as good as a trophy.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Youngdon,

1 leg quarter is simmering with chicken stock, pepper corns, salt, onion and celery. Making some wild turkey soup.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and sharing it. Ground turkey garlic sausage. Hmmmmmm !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a nice bird to me. Congratulations on the good hunt.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on getting that turkey. Our season doesn't start until April 1st and I'm going to try for a turkey with my bow again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats..! That's one bird I haven't hunted...yet. I'll have to put it on the bucket list.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the turkey. Thanks for sharing the hunt........

Youth hunts start in a couple of weeks here and in New Mexico- My boy is looking forward to finally getting one


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats!! Great hunt!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's always exciting when they cooperate. Great start to the season, BW. I'll be hunting the late season, so there's another month to observe.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats Ralph


----------

